# Making case for a takedown bow --- suggestions?



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea.
I need todo something like that for my recurve.
Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

thinking about making one of these myself too. cant wait to see pics


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Current status incl. hardware, less a mistake (putting the holes for the hinges for the arrow-holder in the wrong place---fixed) and a preparation (to keep the arrow-holder from being damaged when sawing I pinned a sacrificial wooden brace to it to hold it in place):









Just need to re-cut the hinge holes, dry-fit one more time, then glue it up, saw it in half, glue on a reinforcing strip for the handle, sand it, finish it and then fit out the interior (hmm guess I'll need to cut and attach the liner for the lid before assembling it) and attach the hardware.


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

Man, I am excited. I have another idea I may have to steal!
--Tom


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Did think of one other thing I may need to add, either a prop to hold up the arrow-holder, or strap to keep the lid from opening too far --- probably the latter.


----------



## styk (Apr 7, 2010)

A leather strap or paracord works well to keep the lid open a little past 90 degrees. kneeling pads in the thicker variety or hunters foam seat pads work well for custom cases.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Final dry-fit went well, so glued it up, clamped w/ a strap clamp and cauls on the end, and checked thecorners w/ a square.

Once it was dry, had to cut it apart:









which went well enough:









Cleaned up the sawn surfaces w/ a hand plane, then sanded, wiped off w/ a tack cloth and sprayed w/ 2 coats of Valspar gloss lacquer.

Once that's dry we'll line and fit the insides and attach hardware.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

All done save for lining and form-fitting (and buying arrows which fit and working out point storage):


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Also need to add a bullet catch (catches?) to hold the arrow holder in place, and some sort of divider or set of straps to hold the riser in place.


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

That's very cool. Are you going to put in some foam with cut outs for the riser and limbs or just a lining with straps?


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks!

I remembered I had some craft foam, so cut two sheets of it and cut out the outlines of the limbs and riser, then used expresso and coffee cups to mark circular finger cut outs out of the top one.









Tomorrow I'll trim the left edges to center things (should have pinned things in place and measured before tracing outlines), then use spray adhesive to glue the foam sheets together and the top paper liner in place, then work out how to cover the foam w/ a cloth remnant I picked up at a fabric store.

Then I'll use a 3/8" bullet catch to hold the arrow holder in place and attach a brass chain to keep the lid from flopping open and it'll be done --- except for working out a lidded storage area (w/ latch), getting 6 29" arrows which will fit, and seeing if I'll need some sort of cover between the bottom and top...


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

*Finished!*

Glued the foam together, wrapped it in the cloth and stuffed it into all the crevices, installed the ball catch to keep the arrow holder in place and used two small brass screws to fasten the brass chain in place:









Next is working out storage compartments w/ lids and catches for same (then I'll fasten the cloth more neatly and permanently), storage for points, buying arrows which will fit and match the bow and working out a nice quiver which will fit in the case somehow, so everything I need for the range is in one box.

William


----------



## jes (Mar 2, 2009)

How did you attach the top and bottom? Can you post pictures of that?


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

The plywood panels for the top and bottom float in grooves (dadoes) which I cut in the sides --- stopped dadoes for the ends, the long pieces match up w/ dovetails, so are through --- you should be able to see the grooves if you look closely at the first picture.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

If you guys make a recurve case for the wife or girlfriend out of wood it may be too heavy for them to carry around. 
I made one for the girlfriend out of an plastic arrow case and put foam cut outs with basic velvet material in it for her takedown recurve. The top part of the arrow case still hold arrows. Total cost, 25 dollars for the arrow case, 4 dollars for the foam and material from Valu Village. I do like your wood case, nice workmanship.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

*Finishing touches on case*

Decided I was over-thinking the storage compartment angle and just cut out 2 two-inch rectangles from the foam to make room for arm guard and glove (left) and bow stringer and bow glove (right):









I still need to work out fitting in a quiver, but there is room for odds-and-ends like wax, points and nocks.

Also need to strip off the vanes, have the arrows trimmed to length, put on wraps and re-fletch w/ feathers.

Weight empty is six and-a-half pounds, w/ everything in the photo eight and-three quarters. Total cost was under $30 w/ some hardware left over.

William


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks very nice! Professional even :thumbs_up


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Great work!! 

Hutch


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

thats very nice work. looks great


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks!

Solved the quiver problem:

http://www.muddcreek.com/products/A...lack-Belt{47}Waist-Arrow-Quiver-%2d-7000.html

Not that wild about it --- may try to improve it by adding a stiffening strut and a weight and putting some stitches in the strap to make it lay flatter.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

I love it! I just got my first takedown, a old 76er, and this looks like the perfect match for it. Thanks for the idea, Mike.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm flattered everyone finds it of interest.

I'd be very interested to see similar cases, especially w/ improvements. Having everything in one box is a huge convenience.

Did improve the Allen Sidekick Quiver by turning it inside out, adding a seam to make a slot, righting it and sewing in a kite strut I found while on vacation. Also added a second ring to make the straps work better, but need to revisit that.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

It's terrible, I suggest you send it to me so I can dispose of it for you 

Looks great! I think I'm going to have to scrounge some wood and make a case for my PSE!


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, I finally made a new version of my case:









and I sidestepped the issue of fitting a quiver inside by instead putting a loop of lace through my field quiver and hooking it over the handle.

The new version is:

- slightly larger (34 1/2" x 11 1/2" x ~3 1/2") so it accommodates the arrows which I use
- made of red oak throughout (actually bought wood and found a source for red oak plywood)
- uses solid brass hardware throughout (save for the hidden bullet catches and their strike plates --- may need to upgrade those to Brusso catches, and I'm thinking I may need to use a larger or different handle)
- incorporates two dividers so as to make two compartments for accessories
- haven't put the brass corner protectors on yet --- wanting to enjoy the case w/o worrying about it dinging other things up for a bit yet. Once the corners get scuffed up, then I'll apply those. I was thinking that the corner protectors could be morticed in, so that they were flush --- if they were then attached w/ counter-sunk tiny brass screws the metal on the case damaging other things wouldn't be as much of an issue.









The big issue now is working out fitting things into the case. Unfortunately I went through all the closed cell foam scraps I brought home from work in two tries at making the central compartments foam fittings and am still not happy w/ that. Tried again last night w/ cardboard but tried working from the outside in and obviously should've worked from the inside out.

Suggestions on what to do for that? I'm contemplating building an insert out of plywood and then covering it in flocking, but am concerned about the weight that would add (the case currently weighs 7 pounds) --- I'd probably also need to add a latched lid w/ padding underneath and I'd liefer avoid that.

I've been considering getting Grid-It Cocoon organizers to put in the accessory compartments, but I think I'd find them fussy / frustrating to load and unload and they are markedly heavy, so the weight aspect weighs against them (my apologies for the pun, I need a laugh this morning).

Any ideas or suggestions? (Preferably w/ sources for materials which can easily be had in south-central Pennsylvania --- I need to finish this up on a cash-and-carry basis.)

William


----------



## Big DnTN (Mar 9, 2009)

That is a nice job - I am planning on making something very simular for my take down. Thanks for the post with great ideas for my case.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Picked up some foam core and black-on-black mat board and will try crafting an insert again. If this doesn't work, guess I'll be making a wooden insert.


----------



## jdub765 (Feb 17, 2012)

What's the issue you're having with the foam?
Have you thought of cutting the foam with a hot wire cutter? Something like this:
http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_3_4/292695_Cutting_Gun_Case_Foam__lots_of_photos_.html&page=10


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is the link the the thread that explains how I made mine.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1551477


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

jdub765 said:


> What's the issue you're having with the foam?
> Have you thought of cutting the foam with a hot wire cutter?


Can't find a local source for closed cell foam, 'cept for scraps from packaging at work --- suggestions?

Finally scored a piece (almost) large enough (had to rotate it and fill in two corners) which I was able to cut out w/ a fillet knife and cover w/ felt made from recycled plastic bottles --- it's a really tight fit, but I'm happy enough w/ it.

Want to avoid the hot wire cutter since the fumes give me a headache. Not using open cell foam 'cause of lack of durability.


----------

